# Two best proxies for accessing firewall blocked websites



## Batistabomb (Sep 24, 2007)

Dude iam proudly presenting two of the world's best proxies for viewing blocked websites by any firewall whatever it may be,here

*www.url1.in

*www.kproxy.com

type these url's and enter the blocked websites in those proxies address bars

note : if https dont work in above try http,if 1st one fails try 2nd proxy above

Viewing blocked Orkut :

guys if you want to access orkut which was blocked,then type this url in your IE address bar :

*images.orkut.com

*images3.orkut.com

if this was failed go to 1st proxy above and type these in there or you may also try in typing www.orkut.com

in 2nd proxy given above,my suggestion is better try kproxy for yahoomail and orkut

Viewing blocked gmail :

simply type   *mail.google.com

in your IE7 or Mozillae.t.c;


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, Proxy Sites may be good, but they are insecure. You shouldn't trust them with your Passwords.

Better get JAP and use German Onion TOR Servers.


----------



## Batistabomb (Sep 24, 2007)

dude i am not able to view yahoomail and orkut with tor dude


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 24, 2007)

use jap it is best till so far ........


----------

